

A 3D printer that manufactures new cancer drugs with drag-and-drop DNA - sakopov
http://io9.com/5966680/a-3d-printer-that-manufactures-new-cancer-drugs-with-drag+and+drop-dna

======
lutusp
Today's winner in the international, unlimited misleading headline category.
Read the article -- it's not in any way related to a "3D printer".

~~~
rpm4321
I disagree somewhat. While it's not a traditional 3D printer, it may as well
be. It's essentially CAD software for DNA molecules, which automatically
outputs self-assembling DNA structures which combine to create the desired
formation of molecules.

Also, its creators use the word "print" frequently:

 _“We can now ‘print,’ molecule by molecule, exactly the compound that we
want,” says Steven Armentrout, the principal investigator on the NSF grants
and co-developer of Parabon’s technology._

I submitted another article on this a few days ago that has more details:

[http://www.kurzweilai.net/automated-drug-design-using-
synthe...](http://www.kurzweilai.net/automated-drug-design-using-synthetic-
dna-self-assembly)

